# Is he burnt?



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i'v had my betta squidgy for about a year and a half now. he's been pretty happy and healthy for the entire time. A couple weeks ago he was looking very miserable so i took him out of his 3L bowl and put him in a 25-30L tank with sum tank mates. It took him a few days 2 get used 2 his tank but he's been very happy once again since then.

2 nights ago i noticed he was swimming at an angle. after an inspection i saw he had torn one of his fins (1 of the one's on the side, dorsal i think?). i planned 2 buy an isolation box ASAP. I also noticed he was hanging out near the heater. Last night all his fins looked kinda frazzled.

i moved him into his old bowl this morning and most of his body is brown (he is usually blue). he won't eat and he cant seem 2 move with ese. he's floating near the top and keeps on turning so that he's facing upwards at a right angle.

Is it possible he got burnt from the heater and if so is there a way 2 treat him?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Bettas sometimes sleep on the heater. I don't think they can get burned. The heat coming off it would be 40 degrees or so maximum. I'd put it down to something else. Bettas often hang around the heater when they aren't feeling so good, so it's probably a symptom, not the cause.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't think it is the heater either. If he has turned brown, it is probably loss of color due to stress. If you have had him a year and a half, he is probably too entering his golden years. It won't take as much to stress him or compromise his immune system.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

He wouldn't get "burned" anyway, he'd get cooked. As in dead.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I would suggest optimal water conditions and a nice quite place to recoop from being in a community tank especially if he has never experienced a busy community before. He may just be stressed by being in so open a place with busy tankmates that he cannot get away from.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

sadly, he died yesterday at around 2pm. RIP Squidgy. Thnx anyways guys


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Sorry. Death comes so suddenly sometimes. Found one of my medakas dead yesterday with his stomach eaten out


----------

